# Halloween Techno?



## evilbike (Oct 26, 2005)

like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McB2wpYRmhc


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I once heard a techno version of Toccata and Fugue in D Minor (the classic halloween organ piece). It was excellent, but I have no idea where to find it or who did it.

I'd love to know where I can find it.


----------



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Two Words - LIMEWIRE!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Oct 3, 2006)

They are not really techno but Apocalyptica has some great tunes. Some are pretty fast too.


----------



## mooney (Oct 19, 2007)

YouTube - Toccata and Fugue Remix Techno all the way.

This one is kinda "old school" techno, and the sound quality is terrible, but they really emphasize the organ itself. YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


YouTube - Trance On Bach - this is one techno version done. Seems there may be a few out there. 

Though probably not exactly what you are looking for - this is nice:

YouTube - Toccata & Fugue - Perfect Reflection : Toccata & Fugue - Perfect Reflection
(pretty cool I think)

Here is a great version with strings (though totally not techno - interesting take on the song itself) : YouTube - Vanessa-Mae plays Toccata and Fugue 

Ignore the cartoons, and the intro portion, It uses strings versus organ in "techno" style. YouTube - Full Metal Panic - Toccata & Fugue

There are tons of these versions out there. Just do a google search and click on video. 

Good luck.
mina


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know if it's 'techno' proper, but Rob Zombie has two discs of remixed White Zombie and his solo stuff which are pretty hard dance remixes.


----------



## pdxdj1 (Nov 9, 2007)

nrlarson2 said:


> Two Words - LIMEWIRE!!!!!!


 Three words...crawling with lawyers.

Try SoulSeek.


----------



## pdxdj1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been looking for the version that came out right after the original Rollerball movie, supposedly by the Houston Team, whoever that is. But one of the best updates of Tocotta I've heard in recent years is by a fellow named LouisClark. Not techno, but very very nice.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

uzumaki said:


> Hey.
> Does anyone have anything like this?
> I'm looking for some good techno halloween music for a halloween rave.



Check out God Module....

http://www.myspace.com/godmodule

Their Headline says it all.... "We make Spooky Dance Music"


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

A couple of dance tracks; camille jones vs freddie le grand - The creeps, Freaks - The Creeps and beatfreaks - somebody watching me and superfreak


----------

